# kenmore icemaker/crusher getting jammed



## markm (Jun 3, 2007)

Okay, I hope this is the answer to my mechanical prayers. 
Kenmore side-by-side fridge, model# 106-59567990. got in 1999?
Problem: The dispenser in the door gets jammed with ice between the crusher and the door/outlet. The area right below the crusher housing gets frosted up. The frost gets bigger and ices up the dispenser shoot in the door, cubes get jammed up, and bang - problem. When you open the door, cubes go spilling everywhere. It has been doing this for at least a year.

The fridge/freezer temp is fine, cubes are created fine, crusher works mechanically. So all seems well. I just have to open the freezer door, grad a knife, and chip away the ice from bottom of crusher housing and in dispenser shoot, and I'm only good for about 1 week or less.

Any ideas? What could be causing that frost at that location?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Sounds like maybe an air leak at that location.


----------

